# Is it safe for pregnant?



## Liamie (Apr 13, 2018)

My friend recommends me the CBD oil and Hemp oil for me to use because I'm having a hard time to breathe every time i do my household chores. She told me that it may help reduce symptoms related to cancer and side effects related to cancer treatment, like nausea, vomiting, and pain. And upon researching about it i read this www greenmed io/blog/ladies-cbd-lube-may-answer-woes that the cannabis can help us in many ways as well as in medical purpose. So is this safe for me to use because im pregnant now for 2 months?


----------



## StephanieHarmon (Oct 26, 2017)

You need to ask your doctor for that.


----------



## mirandawhyte (Jun 20, 2018)

You need to ask your OB about that. They really know what's best for you and your health especially that you are pregnant.


----------



## frianca (Nov 7, 2018)

Definitely ask your doctor!


----------



## Nuluv (Dec 26, 2018)

You should n't start with anything just like that. First, consult your doctor and then use any kind of oil as you're pregnant.


----------

